# Gehäuse Bauen



## cs_deluxe (23. Februar 2004)

Hi

Ich suche Leute die mit mir ein Gehäuse erstellen
Also ich habe mir das so vorgestellt:
1. Beispiele bringen und mit den mitgliedern abstümmen.
2.Die modding funktionen besprechen.
3.Den Bauplan entwerfen.
4.uns vieleicht treffen / oder jeder macht sein eigenes und schicken dann das bild per e-mail.

freue mich auf euche antwort und vieleicht eigene ideen!

Ich freue mich auf interessenten.

mfg    >|-=Cs_DeLuXe=-|<
e-mail: cs_deluxe@yahoo.de


----------



## Rocketer (25. Februar 2004)

*gehäuse*

Hi cs_deluxe

hab mir vor kurzem ein eigenes Gehäuse gebaut und hab mir die idee bei http://www.case-gallery.de/ geholt ist ne sau geile Seite


----------



## cs_deluxe (27. Februar 2004)

tach nochmal

sag  mal kannst du mir ein paar bilder von deinem selber gebauten Gehäuse schicken    cs_deluxe@yahoo.de


!ABER mach sie klein!


----------

